# Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!



## cwishert (Apr 26, 2010)

I was flipping through the channels on TV last night and happened to stop on a channel in the middle of all the Christian or Faith based channels and a guy was talking about Obama. The reason I stopped was because of the persons name which is really not important as to why I thought I knew the name but anyway. He had several very interesting and important points to make about our current President of the United States. He has three peices of video evidence where it is stated by Barack Obama's Grandmother, The prime minister of Kenya, and Barack Obama's wife stating that his birth place is in Kenya Africa. He also had evidence of the home that is claimed to be his birthplace of record in the United States was owned not by his grandparents but someone else until the 1970's. Seeing he was born in 1961 that could not have been his birth home. Also showed that Barack Obama himself has declared two separate and distinct hospitals in writing with his signature as the hospital he was born in. I think this is enough evidence to cause question to his citizenship. How does someone get away with lying to a whole country and defying the Constitution of the United States of America. The guys last name was Dumas. I am really interested in finding more out about why this has been allowed to happen in this country. A man has sex with someone who is not his wife and people want to impeach him but let him lie about his birth place and the masses are mesmerized and follow blindly. Go figure. Bring back Bill, Hillary, George, anybody but this liar!!!!!!!

And as Mr. Dumas stated on more than one occasion on this show "Why spend 2 million dollars to hide a $10.00 birth certificate?"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dead: :sleepy:  :disapprove: :8ball:


----------



## LEN (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Although I agree with you about the person in power I think that this has been proven false, you don't think the Republican party Lawyers would be on this if true. Have you ever known a Christian to lie or make things up, look at the number of preachers in jail. When in business dealing and the other side says I'm a good christian you can trust me I run like hell.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

The Jimmy Theory: All politicians are crooks and liars.  You know this going in.  When their thievery and lying get too egregious, you vote them out, impeach them out, or, in extreme circumstances, use the French revolution's means to remove them from office - - - and elect a new batch of thieves and liars.  JMO.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Len, this has NOT been proven one way or another. It may not make any difference, though, because once someone is elected President, only the Congress can start the impeachment process and that isn't going to happen with this Congress.

You better believe that the next election will require real proof of birth, at least in several states, and the Congress will do an investigation on the present occupant's birth history like they did with his opponent in 2008.

PS. Someday I'd like to meet someone that admits they actually voted for the present occupant.


----------



## cwishert (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Tex, I have several people in my office that voted for the present occupant.  They are still brainwashed to believe that he is doing something good!  I am not a racist person but you do know what race they are don't you!  Len,  I did not say the man who was providing this information was claiming to be a Christian, I just said that he was on in the middle of the other stations that are faith based.  He never gave any type of info on any party ties or religious ties only the information above.  How can you prove something false that is written in a book by the man himself and spoken on TV by his wife?  Of course hers could have been taken out of context as she said this was his homeplace not his birthplace.  But the Prime Minister of Kenya more than one time in an interview with an American journalist stated that Kenya was the birthplace of Barack Obama and that his birth home was an important attraction there.  Also Barack Obama's own grandmother stated to American journalist that the home she was sitting by was his birthplace.  And Tex after he gets done with what he is doing  we may not have to worry about anyone requiring proof of citizenship as the constitution may be just about as good as what we wipe our hiney's with!!!!!  This is really crazy and I never thought I would live to see this in my lifetime.  My son even said that they (Comedy Central) could not air an episode of South Park because it was satiring religions and it also included the Muslim religion and that there was a bomb threat if they aired it but no one bothered to seek out the parties who were threatening!  Of course they let the first part air because it was about Christians, Jews and other religions.  Go figure. What happened to Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Religion? :dead:


----------



## cwishert (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

OOOH!  Look at that!  Never knew I would ever get so wrapped up in POLITICS!  I used to just put my two cents in here and there and watch the world go by.   Guess when your freedom and belief system is in danger you get riled up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :disapprove:  :dead:


----------



## Triple E (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

The photo copy of Obamas birth certificate, that I have seen, is printed by Dot Metric.  The only problem is, Dot Metric was not available in 1961.  I find it interesting that all of the previous presidents have their education records open to the public.  Where are Obamas' school records?   :question:   However, Obama is the chosen one and we should not question him.   :dead:


----------



## cwishert (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

The "Certificate of Live Birth" that is posted on the Obama website will not even get you a government job in Hawaii!!!  It is just birth facts that are retrieved from newspapers from the time.  I would rather have a President who lies about his sex life than one who lies about his birthplace!  I don't know who "chose" him but it wasn't me and it wasn't God!!!!  And for now, I can still post that on the internet!!  We shall see what comes of it.


----------



## Triple E (Apr 26, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!



"The high office of President has been used to foment a ploy to destroy the American's freedom, and before I leave office I must inform the citizen of his plight". *John F. Kennedy*, Columbia University, November 12, 1963

*"If a nation expects to be ignorant and free it expects something that can not be".  Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## Triple E (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!





> TexasClodhopper - 4/26/2010 9:27 AM Len, this has NOT been proven one way or another. It may not make any difference, though, because once someone is elected President, only the Congress can start the impeachment process and that isn't going to happen with this Congress. You better believe that the next election will require real proof of birth, at least in several states, and the Congress will do an investigation on the present occupant's birth history like they did with his opponent in 2008. PS. Someday I'd like to meet someone that admits they actually voted for the present occupant.



*Tex,Just travel to the West side of the Cascade Mountains? Trust me. You will get your stomach full of people that voted for the present occupant. :dead: :evil: :disapprove:  *


----------



## big bilko (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

There is a very easy way to tell if a political candidate is lying.  You can see his lips move.   :bleh:    :approve:  :clown:  :dead:  :evil:  :question: Regards BIG BILKO.


----------



## cwishert (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Well Big Bilko, Obama's lips as well as those ears are just a flappin' in the wind!!!!   :clown:


----------



## Triple E (Apr 28, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!


       Subject: RE: Issue of Passport? 

        While I've little interest in getting in the middle of the Obama birth issue, Paul Hollrah over at FSM did so  yesterday and believes the issue can be resolved by Obama answering one simple question: What passport did he use when he was shuttling between New York , Jakarta , and Karachi ?

        So how did a young man who arrived in New York in early June 1981, without the price of a hotel room in his pocket, suddenly come up with the price of a round-the-world trip just a month later?

        And once he was on a plane, shuttling between New York , Jakarta , and Karachi , what passport was he offering when he passed through Customs and Immigration?

        The American people not only deserve to have answers to these questions, they must have answers. It makes the debate over Obama's citizenship a rather short and simple one.

        Q: Did he travel to Pakistan in 1981, at age 20? 
         A : Yes, by his own admission. 

        Q: What passport did he travel under? 
         A: There are only three possibilities. 
            1) He traveled with a U.S... Passport, 
            2) He traveled with a  British passport, or 
            3) He traveled with an Indonesia passport. 

        Q: Is it possible that Obama traveled with a U.S. Passport in 1981? 
         A: No. It is not possible. Pakistan was on the  U.S... State Department's "no travel" list  in 1981. 

        Conclusion: When Obama went to Pakistan in 1981 he was traveling either with a British passport or an  Indonesian passport.

        If he were traveling with a British passport that would provide proof that he was born in Kenya on August 4, 1961, not in Hawaii as he claims. And if he were traveling with an Indonesian passport that would tend to prove that he  relinquished whatever previous citizenship he held, British or American, prior to being adopted by his Indonesian step-father in 1967.

        Whatever the truth of the matter, the American people need to know how he managed to become a "natural born" American citizen between 1981 and 2008..

        Given the destructive nature of his plans for America, as illustrated by his speech before Congress and the disastrous spending plan he has presented to Congress, the sooner we learn the truth of all this, the better.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 28, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

This thread is probably a little over the top for our RV forum now. My opinion.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 28, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Sadly most all said is true and now that its out here its been out in hundreds of other areas for two years.   I have seen the video of Michele stating her husband was born in Kenya.  Interesting for sure.  And I have seen the present Kenyan administration saying that if Obama can become president of the US any Kenyan can achieve higher goals, news reports of two weeks ago on Fox.  Lastly there is a missionary who was hushed up that was there in Kenya when Obama was born and knew the family and his church has told him not to talk about it.  Sad to be hushed up by a religious order.  I think the same thing happened over child abuse by priests, again told to hush up about it.


----------



## cwishert (Apr 28, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Sorry Tex.  I was riled up that day!  Maybe Cindy needs to put this thread to rest!.  Back to the RV stuff.  I get to go camping twice in May!!!!!    :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Apr 28, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Me too!! From Florida all the way to Alaska.


----------



## cwishert (Apr 29, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Why would you leave Florida to go to Alaska?  I have never been to Alaska but I heard it's kinda cold there! :clown:  :laugh:   I have also heard it is really beautiful also.  I envy the people who get to travel across this great country withouthe interuptions of things like jobs.  Jim if you come through Texas, there are a lot of beautiful places to stop!


----------



## akjimny (Apr 29, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Three reasons to leave Florida for Alaska - June, July and August.  I did 5 tours in the Army up there and just loved it.  Would move back full-time but my wife is disabled and can't get around in the winter.  Thanks for the invite to visit Texas, but we will be going up along the Mississippi River this trip with plans to come back via the East coast.  Maybe next year's trip...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

but june .. july and august are the best times for really good weather in ,, FL ,, or anywhere in the south for that matter ,, 89 to 100 degrees ,, and 80 % humidity ,, who could ask for anything better ??? well i could ,, that kinda temps ,, year round ,,   :evil:


----------



## akjimny (Apr 30, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Riding my motorcycle down a flat Florida asphalt road when it's 95 degrees with sweat running in my eyes - no fun.  Standing in a 40 degree trout stream with a little breeze and my fly rod - whooppee!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 30, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Wow! We are a really diverse group! Rod and Jim at both ends of the thermometer!


----------



## akjimny (Apr 30, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

I can survive somewhere in the middle - say mid-70's.


----------



## Blueeyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Having lived in NorthEast Mississippi my entire life, I am always surprised how cool it is in the summer in the Northeast & the Northwest. When the locals talk about it being HOT!! at 75 degrees when we were in Washington in August, I tell them they should be in MS in August when it is 99-102 with the humidity at about 80%.


----------



## cwishert (May 21, 2010)

Re: Not really RV related but related to the current  political situation!

Jim, I think that riding down the road on the motorcycle in 95 degrees in Florida would be awesome. Also the trout fishing but I don't want to be in the stream, just beside it and the temperature could be like in the 60s or so also need a cold beer in one hand and the fishing rod in the other. :laugh: But not fly fishing, too much work!


----------

